# Panacur



## porkchop48 (May 16, 2006)

I had some powdered panacur given to me over the weekend and would like to treat my WC frogs.
Do I just dust their crickets or their FF?
Im going to do a search also ( I swear)


----------



## donstr (Jun 21, 2007)

I just got some of that as well. I was told to dust the cricket with that instead of the normal supps once a week.

edit: (i don't remember being able to edit posts before!) Have you already had the fecals done?
I'd do a fecal first just to make sure.


----------

